# Anybody traveling from Edmonton to BC ?



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Need some fish couriers ! Willing to pay small fee if you're already coming this way to make two stops .


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Found a ray?


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Ray and flower horns  so happy


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey everyone, travelling with fish?  Cstar_BC I feel that you are aware of safety of our animal. I can understand you , because every time when I travel to other country I think about that too. By the way when I am crossing the border of native country I am searching for a sources that could help me with safety. I think that How Safe Is country for Travel is one of the good questions before you go out from our native house. Site that I gaved is one that really helped me out. However it has a large database for any country. By the way my dog was in safety for me.


----------



## djuhamman (Aug 3, 2021)

I've always been curious about how live fish are transported.


----------



## meadlobon (Aug 3, 2021)

Can you please share your experiences with fish transportation, if you have any? I have a difficult situation with the transfer. I have to go to another country, but it's not very far and will only take a day. I will be traveling by train and do not know if I can take my fish with me. It would be easier to go by car, but I can't because of some circumstances. On the plus side, the train should be less shaky, which means the fish will be less stressed, and also it will be possible to include filtration. I was recommended this company DB Auskunft und Bahn Fahrplanauskunft. I hope they don't mind aquarium fish.


----------



## irennorth (Sep 14, 2021)

I have traveled to the destination. It was one of the longest trips in my life on an airplane. I was in the air for about twelve hours, as I remember. The longest trip I had in my life was when I was flying to France. I was on the plane for fourteen hours. I have seen some wonderful places in France on https://simply-france.com, and I immediately wanted to visit them. I was in France for a few days, but on the first day, I was exhausted because I was in the airplane for a long time and had to rest from it.


----------



## eirecool (3 mo ago)

I am not planning such a trip, but I will ask my friends about it; maybe someone wants to go with Edmonton to BC, and if they are interested, I will share this thread with them. But I say right away that the chances are small. Do you understand that not everyone is ready to take responsibility for such tasks? For example, if I go somewhere to travel, I will never in my life do the tasks of strangers to me. I just find hotels near me and rest in them for a few days, and then I also want to see the local sights, that's all. I hope someone responds to your offer. Good luck to you!


----------

